# Cheapest form of trailer/camper



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2016)

I'm not sure if the van forum is the best place to ask this, but does anyone have a good sense of the spectrum of pricing on trailers you can get? I found a pretty insane deal on a lot of land in New Orleans and I'm about to buy it. A couple thousand bucks to be a few blocks away from St. Roch Tavern. I'd like to put an Airstream on it, but those things run for like, $10K...which is going to take a little time. Does anyone have any ideas on where to look for something livable but a little bit cheaper?


----------



## Adnil (May 1, 2016)

Craigslist has a free section under the Sale tab that tends to occasionally have shacks, boats, trailers, campers, in general houses that are too old or small for the owner of the land to want. Temporarily can work, the catch is moving it from point A to point B. Free furniture, dirt, and plants on that free section as well if you'd like to get a little comfortable meanwhile adding up for your permanent home.
Best of luck!

Edit: Sharing two videos to give you an idea of what you can expect if you happen to find an offer near your area


----------



## Raging Bird (May 6, 2016)

FUCK, those trailers are scary as hell. I almost had a heart attack watching the videos, wouldn't even want to see how I reacted seeing one in real life.

With that said, I did check craigslist and there's mad FEMA trailers for sale cheap as hell on Nola CL, so yo....thanks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2016)

i keep seeing these trailers for fairly cheap on CL....


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2016)

oh, not sure if this meets local building codes, but this might be a possibility (it's about $700):

http://www.canvascamp.us/us_en/sibley-400-deluxe.html


----------

